# Hobby 750 FML bed



## bobandsue (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi, just bought a 2005 Hobby 750 and wondered if anyone can tell me or send me a diagram of how to set up the double bed in the lounge area. I know i have 2 spare cushions to do this but cant work out how it all fits together.....bob


----------



## Yaxley (Jul 25, 2008)

I am afraid my response won't be much good to you.
I have a Hobby 750FML (2006) and couldn't fathom how to set up the bed in the lounge area either. We keep the two long narrow cushions in the attic as we don't use that bed. 
Hopefully one of the other Hobby owners will come along soon.
Ian


----------



## Tasha (May 23, 2005)

*Hobby lounge bed*

I too have a 2005 Hobby 750 FML.
I haven't good news either - ours came from the Hobby Stand at the Dusseldorf Show in 2004. Even the Hobby Salesmen couldn't help us!!

At the time it didn't matter to us but I'd be interested in an answer too


----------

